# GE Profile gas oven takes forever to preheat



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Ignitor could be weak not allowing gv to open all the way... these gas valves open on amps draw from the ignitor


----------



## daddyjohn (Jun 28, 2009)

When an ignitor is weak, the gas valve will not open. I suspect you either have a malfiunctioning pressure regulator or maybe low gas pressure coming to the house. Any other gas appliances in the house? They operate ok? I had one GE where there was an obstruction in the gas line from the gas valve to the burner [weird].


----------

